# PCD Scheduled for May 10th!



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

I got the date I needed. Taking my brother with me, cant wait!


----------



## unintelligible (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, I'll see you there then! Picking up my F30 328i on the same day. :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope to meet both of you then... see you soon!


----------



## F30owner (Feb 11, 2012)

Valentino15 said:


> I got the date I needed. Taking my brother with me, cant wait!


Congrats ! I am still waiting for my date - car is at the port. You mind sharing how long did it take you to get the date once it cleared customs ?


----------



## psychobabbler (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi there! Will be picking up my X3 on May 10th in Spartansburg. See you then!


----------



## F30owner (Feb 11, 2012)

psychobabbler said:


> Hi there! Will be picking up my X3 on May 10th in Spartansburg. See you then!


Congrats ! My date is May 11th !!


----------



## Scooter 645 (May 18, 2011)

My car just arrived in New Jersey. How long did it take to get contacted with a date? I dropped the car off on April 1 and the wait is excruciating. Much worse than the last time.


----------



## F30owner (Feb 11, 2012)

Scooter 645 said:


> My car just arrived in New Jersey. How long did it take to get contacted with a date? I dropped the car off on April 1 and the wait is excruciating. Much worse than the last time.


As soon as the car arrived my CA requested a date. My car arrived on 16th. I got the date on the 23rd. I think they give the date once the car is cleared from VDC/VPC.

My date is May 11th ! Looking forward to it.


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

F30owner said:


> As soon as the car arrived my CA requested a date. My car arrived on 16th. I got the date on the 23rd. I think they give the date once the car is cleared from VDC/VPC.
> 
> My date is May 11th ! Looking forward to it.


I'm also confirmed for 5/11. See you there!


----------



## F30owner (Feb 11, 2012)

wh00sh said:


> I'm also confirmed for 5/11. See you there!


See you there ! I see you are picking up a 335is ! Very nice. May be I will run into a few PCD people at the lobby or at dinner.

I am counting down days -


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

F30owner said:


> See you there ! I see you are picking up a 335is ! Very nice. May be I will run into a few PCD people at the lobby or at dinner.
> 
> I am counting down days -


Thanks! After having my car for two weeks in Europe, I'm soooo ready to get her back again for good.

Some folks are getting together the evening before the 5/14 PCD - no reason we can't arrange the same thing for ours. I'll start a separate thread for the 11th folks to try and coordinate.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

wh00sh said:


> Thanks! After having my car for two weeks in Europe, I'm soooo ready to get her back again for good.
> 
> Some folks are getting together the evening before the 5/14 PCD - no reason we can't arrange the same thing for ours. I'll start a separate thread for the 11th folks to try and coordinate.


I hope they read this thread especially if they are arriving on Sunday the 13th. The Greenville Marriott is in a dry County -- they don't serve alcohol of any kind on Sundays. If you want wine with dinner, they will let you BYOB and provide corkage, free of charge.


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

Wine-O said:


> I hope they read this thread especially if they are arriving on Sunday the 13th. The Greenville Marriott is in a dry County -- they don't serve alcohol of any kind on Sundays. If you want wine with dinner, they will let you BYOB and provide corkage, free of charge.


Thanks for the head's up on dryness. It's been many years since I moved away from The South, and I've forgotten about such things.


----------

